# heavy duty



## Ed P

Heavy-duty splicer for very wide and large diameter rolls


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Welcome to the forum, Ed P!
Some context is always welcome. What do you want to splice?
Cheers!
EVA.


----------



## araceli

Máquina de montaje/montadora reforzada para grandes y anchos carretes/rollos.


----------



## moira

Trabajo en una industria papelera. Aqui usamos *splicers * para hacer los empalmes en bobinas de papel (final de una bobina con inicio de la siguiente bobina). Es una *empalmadora*.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Entonces, de acuerdo con Moira, sería una empalmadora reforzada para bobinas/rollos (de papel) muy anchos/as y grandes.
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

Hi EdP, and welcome to the forum.

From the Limusa Technical Dictionary (2nd Ed.)

*splicer* = empalmador ("empalmadora" is feminine form)
*heavy duty* = de servicio pesado

Heavy-duty splicer for very wide and large diameter rolls = (máquina) empalmadora de uso pesado para rollos muy anchos y de gran diámetro.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Ed P

Thanks.  I'll probably be back for more!


----------



## Ed P

The machines are used to splice just about anything, from heavy carton boards to extremely lightweight nonwovens.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

I see!
We'll be waiting for more queries!
Cheers!
EVA.


----------



## Cilke

Gentleman,

I need information regarding the J1708 Protocol and basically I need documentation regarding the Diagnostics Definitions. e.g. J128244, TRPODO;  // Total trip distance (0.1 mile LSB), but where is documented this?

Any know something regarding to this?


----------

